

Ask HN: Does becoming a successful startup depend on having maintainable code? - eeagerdeveloper


======
michaelochurch
Yes, it does. Bad architectural and engineering practices will start to burn
you at a couple thousand lines of code. "Maintainability" isn't some far-off
property that begins to matter when you're at hundreds of thousands of lines.

For the record, the best way to learn software architecture (what works, what
doesn't) is to maintain your own code. Only when you support a project from
inception to maturity do you get a sense of _how much_ architecture matters
and _why_ it is so important.

~~~
eeagerdeveloper
The question is more of is it required. I want to see weather there are many
companies that have created hard to maintain code, but were able to become
successful because of just producing a product that people wanted.

